# Opening a bank account



## Halicrow (Sep 10, 2013)

I am here for 90 days from the UK and would like to open a SA bank account so that I can transfer £2000 from a UK bank account to pay for petrol, food etc.

I went into 6 banks this morning and even though I had my passport, drivers license, birth certificate, NI number, NHS number, certified bank statements, credit card statements stamped by my bank, Police report, proof of funds from the sale of a UK property and much more with me they all told me I need payslips.

I am not working and am living off the funds from the sale of the property so do not and will not have payslips in the future.

I understand the FICA rules have been tightened recently but are tourists prohibited from opening a SA bank account?


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

Which bank did you go to?, can you please Capitec Bank.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Halicrow said:


> I am here for 90 days from the UK and would like to open a SA bank account so that I can transfer £2000 from a UK bank account to pay for petrol, food etc.
> 
> I went into 6 banks this morning and even though I had my passport, drivers license, birth certificate, NI number, NHS number, certified bank statements, credit card statements stamped by my bank, Police report, proof of funds from the sale of a UK property and much more with me they all told me I need payslips.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I don't know if you can open an account for 90 days. But I don't really think it's worth it.

You can use your ATM card to pay for gas, and almost every gas station has an ATM machine. You can with withdrawl money at the ATM stay for your 90 days. 

The banks just might not open accounts for that short of a stay.

You can use your ATM, Credit Card and cash so many place you don't need to open a bank account here for such short a stay.


----------



## Halicrow (Sep 10, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if you can open an account for 90 days. But I don't really think it's worth it.
> 
> ...


I don't want to open a bank account for 90 days, I want a permanent bank account here as I will be returning.

By ATM card, do you mean a debit card from my UK account?
They charge 3% to withdraw money as does my visa card which I used for car hire.

I am also in the process of applying for a permanent residence permit and if granted will be staying here so will need a bank account.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

You mentioned 90 days so I didn't think you stay was a long one to warrant the hassle to open one up for that time frame. It might be hard to open an account for that period. And you might not be able too. But, once you have PR you should be able too. I was able to open account with Nedbank when I had TR and it wasn't a problem at all. I just had to bring passport and lease agreement and a bill.

Yes I meant ATM card. I use mine and I don't pay a fee, but I know everyone's is different.


----------



## Halicrow (Sep 10, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Hi,
> 
> You mentioned 90 days so I didn't think you stay was a long one to warrant the hassle to open one up for that time frame. It might be hard to open an account for that period. And you might not be able too. But, once you have PR you should be able too. I was able to open account with Nedbank when I had TR and it wasn't a problem at all. I just had to bring passport and lease agreement and a bill.
> 
> Yes I meant ATM card. I use mine and I don't pay a fee, but I know everyone's is different.



Thanks for the reply 2fargone,

When did you open your SA bank account with just a passport, lease agreement and bill?

Apparently the FICA rules have been tightened recently and all the banks I visited told me that even if I get my permanent residence permit I will still need to produce payslips if I want to open an account.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Halicrow said:


> Thanks for the reply 2fargone,
> 
> When did you open your SA bank account with just a passport, lease agreement and bill?
> 
> Apparently the FICA rules have been tightened recently and all the banks I visited told me that even if I get my permanent residence permit I will still need to produce payslips if I want to open an account.


Hi, 

I opened in 2011.


----------



## VixDaz (Apr 17, 2013)

hi,
i have been told you by Standard Bank (and according to the clerk there, the same applies to all banks) that is very difficult to open a bank account in SA until you have your visa and you are in employment, even then its very difficult. perhaps a pre paid credit card like cash passport would be best? no charge when used in shops, accepted practically everywhere as mastercard however there is a 2.5% fee when withdrawing cash


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Things must have really changed. I don't know how they expect people to open an account if they are on a retirement visa, and they don't have an income and can't produce bank slips. Also students use to be able to open accounts in South Africa.

Perhaps there are other banks in the UK that don't charge such a high fee to withdrawl cash in South Africa? I know banks in the USA vary a lot in their fees?


----------



## Grayburg (Sep 13, 2013)

The new money laundering rules have really made opening bank accounts in non domiciled countries a problem. I moved to NZ in '03 and left my bank account with ABSA open with a few transactions going thru but was eventually contacted by them to tell me to close it even though I had a few Old Mutual dividends being paid into it and now I can't get the divs paid offshore from SA. If I were a conspirisist I'd have my doubts!


----------

